# Lovely house



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

hehe i just wanted to share some photos of pretty maltese

i already showed Glamour Dog this page, but thought that u guys would like to see them too

they're one of the wellknown petstore (YES petstore







in Korea) specializing in selling Maltese (and again, Maltese are like the golden lab, retrievers in Korea..they are the most popular breed)

(korea doesnt know much about puppymills unfortunately and no dogshelters either, everybody wants to buy puppies, not aware of rescuing..)

they're names are Lovely House..

anywayz, they are one of the best grooming places too and designs dogclothes too (glamour dog.com sells some too if u check out her webpage)

anywayz, they are located in the most expensive areas in Seoul, Korea and lots of korean celebrities are customers blahblah....

anywayz, they show maltese too and u can check out their REALLY REALLY pretty maltese photos at

Lovely house

the page is in Korean ,but just click on Gallery on the menu and u can click on the 1,2,3 4, pages and also keep clicking on "Next Page" on each page too...there are more photos

they sell like the best maltese there,very expensive, but then since all dogs are from puppymills i n korea, they are just making profit out of that lying to buyers that they have "quality maltese"

we didnt buy our maltese from her, but bought our cockerspaniel from her later..

the owner lady is very rude and all the groomers are rude too (we were a customer there too for a few years for my parents maltese grooming..THEY ARE SO GOOD at grooming,but very rude and snubbish ppl)

anywayz, enjoy the pics!

i wish i could groom like them too..


sigh...









ps. if u click on Lovely Products, u can see what kind of dog clothes they carry..very cute !!! but u cant buy anystuff online..

glamordog ! u should import more stuff from them !!!! u will become rich !!!









ooo and here are some pics of my parents maltese wearing some Lovely house clothes



















and sorry for this quality..i took this photo with my webcam before i ever had a digital camera...so the quaility is kinda bad...but it was me who did the hair for gongju in this pic..haha










and this is gongju when we first got her..


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

their photos are great..they have the perfect props...hopefully it will give me some ideas for my pics


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

they wouldnt have a store near osan would they? thats where my brother lives.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww those are really cute pictures!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Nov 28 2004, 11:59 AM
> *they wouldnt have a store near osan would they?  thats where my brother lives.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=18950*


[/QUOTE]

ooo nooo..i dont think so..
i think they only have one in seoul...


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I love those clothes!!! Such GOOD quality clothes!! There is no way to those in the USA????







Those Pictures are tooooooooooo cute too!!! I knew in Korea that Maltese are BIG because I got my Kodie from a family that has a famous son over there! Hes a singer. I think they have 6 maltese's...


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Those pictures are so cute!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Nov 28 2004, 03:56 PM
> *I knew in Korea that Maltese are BIG because I got my Kodie from a family that has a famous son over there!  Hes a singer.  I think they have 6 maltese's...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

whats the singers name??? heheh can u find out???


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i totally hope glamourdogs carry those clothes soon because i'd sooo buy them. they're really cute. (i'd sooo buy them if they were $20  ) but if its more....i guess i'll have a long christmas list.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Nov 28 2004, 06:58 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats the singers name??? heheh can u find out???








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19053
[/B][/QUOTE]
haha.. i am friends with him too! Of course i know his name.. Brian Joo.(from Fly to the Sky).. i got my Kodie from his aunt!

DMZ dogs.. this is true.. the people i got my dog from are Korean and they wanted small dogs... thats why they mated a 3 1/2lb girl and 2lb boy. Which turned out to be very unhealthy.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Nov 29 2004, 10:55 AM
> *haha.. i am friends with him too!  Of course i know his name.. Brian Joo.(from Fly to the Sky).. i got my Kodie from his aunt!
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19179*


[/QUOTE]

WHAT ???? u know him ????????

ahhhhhhhhhhh can i be friends with him [email protected]@@@

actually i dont even know how he looks like but i just heard that hes famous from Fly to the Sky group..2 guys, right???

(sorry im REALLY not into korean celebrities but i heard that hes famous)

whats his phone number?? email address???


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

(and again, Maltese are like the golden lab, retrievers in Korea..








No wonder when I was living in Hawaii I noticed that alot of Korean poeple had maltese :lol: 
My one friend teased me about it when I told her I wanted a malt too so I told her that since i'm part, I have to represent!









I loved the pictures you posted!! So adorable!! 
I wish more groomers here in the states knew how to groom maltese like the ones there!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Nov 29 2004, 12:44 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT ???? u know him ????????

ahhhhhhhhhhh can i be friends with him [email protected]@@@

actually i dont even know how he looks like but i just heard that hes famous from Fly to the Sky group..2 guys, right???

(sorry im REALLY not into korean celebrities but i heard that hes famous)

whats his phone number?? email address???








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19205
[/B][/QUOTE]

hahah.. your funny!







Yeah thats the group.. two guys in it. I went to high School with Brian and hes close friends with my bf! He has a Maltese in Korea and his mom has like 6 of them... and his aunt has 2 i think... They are a Maltese family..hahahah


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopychan_@Nov 30 2004, 07:09 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

yup~ thats why i have a maltese too, i guess they suit the korean lifestyle a lot too









i wish i could groom like that myself !!!!!

Kodie -- WOA !!!! u went to highschool with him and he's close with ur bf ???

woa !!!









can i be ur friend too????









Please tell Brian i said hi !!!!!!


















but which one is brian ??? i dont know how he looks like...

i dont even know which songs they sing.. -_-


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Mee~your crazy! :lol:


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopychan_@Nov 30 2004, 11:55 PM
> *Mee~your crazy!  :lol:
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=19569*


[/QUOTE]

errrrrr....

thank you??


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm sorry! I didn't mean it in a rude way... -_-


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopychan_@Dec 2 2004, 01:35 AM
> *I'm sorry! I didn't mean it in a rude way...  -_-
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

NO NO ~~~
i know u were just joking !!!!








u were not rude at all !!!!!

also, Buttercloud calls me crazy too..hahaha


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Mee--You're also a FREEAAAK! hahah. Trying to get dude's number and email! Quit trying to stalk people. hahhaha

Kodie--I think you found a new best friend! LOL 

In the picture, the left one looks real cute! How old are they? They look like young lil virgins...Kodie, keep Mee away from him...she might rape him! She might make a MAN outta that boy! LOL.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 2 2004, 12:48 PM
> *Mee--You're also a FREEAAAK!  hahah.  Trying to get dude's number and email!  Quit trying to stalk people.  hahhaha*


HEEHEEEEE (im copying ur laugh Buttercloud)









hahahahaah ur embarrassing me !!!







i didnt do anything wrong !!!


----------

